# Missing??



## Focker (Dec 13, 2008)

Since I am done with the bow in ND I thought I would share some pics of the ones I couldn't get quite close enough too. Hopefully I will be sitting behind one of these guys next year.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Some damn nice deer there. I know of a guy who still has a tag to burn up..... :lol: Shoot, you won't be able to hunt next year anyways.The wife will have you on lockdown baby sitting.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

hmmm....


----------

